# TREIGNY | Guédelon Medieval Castle | U/C



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Interesting. I wonder what kind of cement/mortar they use


From the official website:


> *Ochre and clay*
> Guédelon is situated in an area called _Puisaye_, renowned for the quality of its ochre and clay, the presence of which has given rise to a long-standing tradition of ceramic-making.
> On the site, clay is used in two different ways: clay soil, which is used in making the mortar and the wattle and daub walls; and fired clay which is used to make the roof tiles and decorative floor tiles.
> 
> ...


http://www.guedelon.fr/en/la-construction/les-materiaux_03_04.html



Knitemplar said:


> I hope they only get the illnesses of the 13th century while building this. What if they get AIDs or something modern? Do they get kicked out of the crew?


Funny guy.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Knitemplar said:


> I hope they only get the illnesses of the 13th century while building this. What if they get AIDs or something modern? Do they get kicked out of the crew?


Why do you wish harm on others? Or is this just a really unfunny joke? hno:


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you know that there is a similar project in EEUU? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozark_Medieval_Fortress
http://ozarkmedievalfortress.com/


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

Guédelon is now closed for the winter. The site reopens monday 18th march 2013.


November & december 2012:


> At the close of the 2012 season, we fixed the final tiles on the northern slope of the north range's roof.























> Mural paintings in the Great Hall's antechamber














> There are also mural paintings to be seen in the dyer's hut!









































> Pascal has finished laying paving tiles in the East Tower.














> The masons have laid the hearth stones, soon we'll be able to light a fire!












The castle's north side




































The last sunset of the 2012 (1243) season:









The first 2013 (1244) photo of Guédelon Castle:









January 2013:



























Source: official facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

Guédelon, on february:










Source: http://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## cormiermax (Jan 15, 2008)

Such a cool project.


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

2013 season:



> In 2013, on the western corner tower, a domed vault will be built above the ground-floor guardroom. Barrel-vaulting will be built above the corridor.














> In 2013, on the Great Tower's second floor (US = 3rd floor), we are going to build 2 windows with stone window seats, like the one built on the first floor (US = 2nd floor) of this tower in 2009.
> Photo : Christian Duchemin














> In 2013, on the north curtain wall, the stonemasons will complete the final section of covered crenellated wall-walk!












Source: http://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Soon the winches will turn again!
> This beautiful sunny day marks the return of a number of Guédelon's builders; they are preparing for the re-opening of the site on March 18th.












Source: http://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

it is hard to believe that all this ashlar stones are being cut hand. It is a very difficult job and they look pretty precise. Anyways back to the topic. season 2013


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Great update!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A cute early Gothic design.


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

> The wall-walk is open!!!














> The north curtain wall: we've taken down the scaffolds which served in the construction of the wall-walk, which is now open along its whole length!














> In the kitchen...
> The masons have fixed the hearthstones. They have also lined part of the fireplace's back wall. The kitchen walls have been limewashed and the masons are now laying the paving tiles on the floor.









































> Two of the three arrow loop lintels have been fixed in the West Tower.














> On the 1st floor (US = 2nd floor) of the East Tower, the masons working are setting out the three plunging arrow loops.









































> Yesterday afternoon, striking the centre of the West Tower's surbased vault!












Source : https://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## Kirov88 (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing project


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

> The North Range's first door
> A number of horseshoes already used on the construction site were used to forge the door's latch.














> Raising the mill's timber frame.





























































































Source : https://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pictures by *Christian Duchemin* - https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-France-que-jaime/186970871379697


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Amazing project, I'm following it since its very beginnings. All the best to Guedelon, may your people never surrender; may you be spared of fires and pandemia; may you never get sieged and conquered!











cilindr0 said:


> Did you know that there is a similar project in EEUU?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozark_Medieval_Fortress
> http://ozarkmedievalfortress.com/


Even though this is of course BS to construct this in the US, it might contribute to the understanding of European medieval culture and history in the States. Thus a valuable project.

Too bad they can't continue due to current financial restraints. How about asking Disney or the American Preservation Society to continue? 

See: http://www.ozarkmedievalfortress.com/en-us/about-us/we-are-close-in-2012


----------



## Betelgeuze (May 11, 2008)

Someone made a cool impression video of the project:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOM1hNZ5p-U


----------



## Betelgeuze (May 11, 2008)

A cool impression video someone made of the project

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOM1hNZ5p-U


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

> The masons have fixed the first three steps of the stair on the East Tower's 1st floor(US=2nd floor)!
































> The double-drummed winch on the Great Tower can hoist loads of 500 kg.
> Photo : Sébastien Richard














> We have lime-rendered the vaulted chamber on the Chapel Tower's ground floor.














> The putlog scaffolding is creeping up the East Tower.














> We've laid the joists for floor of West Tower's 1st floor!























> Any day now, 3 treadmill winches will turn at Guédelon!
> As well as the winch at the base of the East Tower and the double-drummed winch on the Great Tower, we are installing a third winch at the base of the West Tower.





















Source : https://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## tesseract (Apr 18, 2008)

we were spoiled with beautiful construction photos of this amazing project last year and before to such an extent that it feels especially sad not being able to see anything from this year's season. If anyone had anything to share it would be highly appreciated...


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

*An update from Guedelon.*


























































*Follow the construction here:*
https://www.facebook.com/Guedelon


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------

